# Volkl Bridge: Length recommendations for 80% East Coast



## punkrocknj (Oct 3, 2012)

I am 32, 6'2" and an athletic 180lbs. I enjoy tight trees, lift access sidecountry, moguls and a little park now and then. I live in NJ and ski 20% Jersey / 60% VT / 20% out west. I am a good skier, even spent a season instructing when I was younger. I have been on a pair of K2 Silencers in 169 which I know is quite small for me, but I never felt like the length held me back. Picked them up cheap when I thought I was going to get more into park (didn't really happen). 

I have decided on upgrading to some new Volkl Bridges with a pair of Jester Schizo's but am unsure of what length to get. All of the western/big mountain guys say 187 for sure, Volkl's measure and ski short yadda yadda plus they have a slight rocker. I gotta say the Bridges look nice in the 187 size and I am leaning that way but am still hesitant.

Any of you east coast tree skiers (Jay, Stowe) have an opinion on jumping up to 187? Anyone my size and ability riding a slightly rockered twin tip in places like the Kitchen Wall or Hellbrook? Is the difference between 179 and 187 even very noticeable on the snow? Although I have been skiing for almost 20 years I have only owned three pairs of skis during that time and I am evidently not good at making decisions on size!

By the way for those interested, I measured the 187 Volkl Bridge's and they seem pretty true to size lengthwise and as far as I can tell the actual running length (excluding twin tips and a touch of the highest bit of rocker) is about 160cm compared to my measured 147 running length on the 169 K2 Silencers.

*Volkl Bridge*
Lengths: 163, 171, 179 and 187
Radii: 16.5, 18.5, 20.7 and 22.9 (respectively)
Dimensions: 128x95x115

Thanks!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2012)

First, stay away from the Schizos.  The mechanism is a piece of crap.  The screw needs constant torqueing and if falls out on the hill. The binding will flapping around.

Now, the skis.  I would say the 179 would best for you since you are on a short ski now. I am 5'10" and ski 178-180cm skis.  This does allow me to be in extremely tights spots, I know others disagree(Riv?), but I prefer the shorter lengths for the EC. THe 187's would rock out west though.  If you feel confident though, the 187cm's would be a better long term solution for you.


----------



## JFP (Oct 3, 2012)

Just picked up a pair of the 11/12 Bridge (179cm- I am 5'11" and 185) and picked up Marker Baron AT bindings for the occasional foray into back/slack. Would be further interesting in catching others opinions on this set up...


----------



## punkrocknj (Oct 3, 2012)

I had initially ordered a pair of Marker Barons to go with this ski but changed my mind because realistically I won't have much of a chance to tour. None of my friends have an AT setup and I doubt they will get one, we do the bootpack thing for the most part. I also heard that the Barons themselves put a weird flat spot on on the ski that messes with the flex so if you aren't going to use them much for the intended purpose it wasn't worth it to put them on for the off chance you might tour once or twice.

I am surprised to get that feedback on the Schizos, I have been reading tons of mostly positive reviews and none mentioned the screw issue. Are you talking about the actual screw that moves the binding forward and back? Do you have first hand experience with this issue? I like the idea of finding my sweet spot on this ski for powder out west, park in NJ etc because I obviously am a subscriber to the one ski quiver methodology. Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes. the screw for adjustment.  Not first hand but from my buddy that owns a ski shop.  I was looking at the same binding and he is the one that told about the issues.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2012)

JFP said:


> Just picked up a pair of the 11/12 Bridge (179cm- I am 5'11" and 185) and picked up Marker Baron AT bindings for the occasional foray into back/slack. Would be further interesting in catching others opinions on this set up...



It should be fine for evereything but the extreme deep days. My H&B's are 177cm with the Dukes on them.


----------



## punkrocknj (Oct 3, 2012)

Puck - How do you like the Barons/Dukes? Worth it if the only time I use them is to come out of the Smuggler's Notch Pass? I do like the option to do some touring.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2012)

punkrocknj said:


> Puck - How do you like the Barons/Dukes? Worth it if the only time I use them is to come out of the Smuggler's Notch Pass? I do like the option to do some touring.



I have both. Dukes's on H&B's and Baron's on Palmer 01's. Dukes are heavier but should not be a problem for slackcountry for you.  I just switched fro Head bindings two years and I have no issues with the Markers. 
.


----------



## JFP (Oct 3, 2012)

Puck it said:


> It should be fine for evereything but the extreme deep days. My H&B's are 177cm with the Dukes on them.



That will be a problem I won't mind having! I skied a buddies brandie new Mantras in Vail/Copper last spring on an ice turned to slush day and realized how crappy my skis were back home pointing my towards a long overdue new set up.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 7, 2012)

punkrocknj said:


> .........Any of you east coast tree skiers (Jay, Stowe) have an opinion on jumping up to 187? Anyone my size and ability riding a slightly rockered twin tip in places like the Kitchen Wall or Hellbrook? Is the difference between 179 and 187 even very noticeable on the snow?
> *Volkl Bridge*
> Lengths: 163, 171, 179 and 187
> Radii: 16.5, 18.5, 20.7 and 22.9 (respectively)
> Dimensions: 128x95x115



Seems like 179, in the Bridge, should work for you here in the East..to a point.  Have heard that the Bridge's ride has been improved over the last few years...that sounds good.  Basically I think I'd agree with _*riv's*_ following reply about trying out more than just one ski, just to get a little comparison in your mind...for whatever terrain you want its best performance to be in....


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 7, 2012)

179 seems right for your weight. I'm 220 and ski a 178 non-twin mid-fat and a 185/186 for twin tip powder board and that is as long as I'd go at 220lbs. You are stepping up from a 169 ski which you don't find short, I doubt you'll find the 179 too short. You can also look at a different ski (different company too) if you want to split the length difference in the low 180s. But given the info you provided, I can't imagine the 179 would be too short for ya.


----------

